# My music in Elliott Smith documentary



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm a big fan of Elliott Smith's music so it was great to be able to contribute to this.

http://www.craveonline.com/music/88...dores-you-the-stories-photos-behind-the-songs


The looped, chimey guitar you hear in the embedded trailer is me.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice job! Unfortunately I'm not familiar with Smith's music. Wouldn't mind seeing the documentary though.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I love elliot smith - that's gotta feel awesome. Congratulations.

They played a few songs by him on XMU, since he and jennylsq were good friends. I'm not big into those types of documentaries, but I would watch that without hesitation - mainly due to the looped chimey guitarwork


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Thank you.

For anyone that is interested in the documentary it can be obtained in exchange for money 

http://www.myplaydirect.com/elliott-smith

It's on itunes and amazon etc. as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2015)

Amazing! So nicely done!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Nice job! Unfortunately I'm not familiar with Smith's music. Wouldn't mind seeing the documentary though.


Exactly.

I liked the guitar work. Very nice.


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

Coincidentally about two weeks ago my wife and I were watching a movie with Greg Kinnear and Jennifer Connelly (can't remember the name) and a song was in the soundtrack that caught my ear.

I shazam'd it, and it turned out to be Elliott Smith Between the Bars. I hadn't heard of him before this.

Can anyone recommend which album I should buy first?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Either/Or would be my suggestion. Then XO.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I got to see him twice before he died. Talented guy. Very sad.


----------

